# Guilty Pleasures...?



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's one of mine:






You may not listen more than 5 times, but i'll bet you listen more than once


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

juliante said:


> Here's one of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Video not available in my country .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

juliante said:


> i'll bet you listen more than once


Pay up please! (video not available in my country....)


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Ah ok. It's the cover of Billie Jean by the Ayoub Sisters. It's rather irresistible imho.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't know why you should feel guilty about liking that... it's very well done.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

^
Yes I agree, the only track that perhaps is not my thing is the Call to prayers' piece, everything else is fresh and nice. And i imagine most people will like even the 'prayers'. My particular favourites are Billy Jean, Uptown Funk, Misirlou and Csardas from the album and I also like the interesting mix of Scottish/Egyptian influence.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Pay up please! (video not available in my country....)


Not available here either, so I listened to a brief bit of 4'33" before giving up.

Me I sometimes enjoy listening to sentimental New Agey stuff. But I no longer feel guilty about it or apologize. I'm getting old enough not to give two hoots what anyone thinks of me.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

French Ye-Ye pop of the 60s - moronic but fun.


----------

